# Digidesign Coreaudio Drivers



## EyeballKid (Oct 30, 2006)

I am attempting to use a friends Mbox to due some recording, but on garageband, not protools. So I downloaded their standalone drivers. Everything I have read has told me I need to open up Digidesign Coreaudio Setup to choose 3rd party software(garageband), but when I download their software, that setup is not included in the folder... any ideas where it is, or where I can get it? Thanks!


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 31, 2006)

Weird. Thought I had an answer here but the link on this page to the answer has since expired:
http://www.macjams.com/article.php?story=20040117111813457&sort=comments

A good thread here with what looks like some good answers:
http://duc.digidesign.com/showflat.php?Number=865617


----------

